# Shark Fishing - Langdon Beach - 07/08



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

A friend and I went shark fishing last night. We picked up 2 bonita from Hot Spots and 4 mullet from Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle. We got to Langdon Beach on Ft Pickens around 8:00 PM. Got my first line in the water and then my buddy got his in, both with bonita. I had to make a new shark rig after being broken off last time I was out so I set to making one for my last rod. After getting that set up I ran a mullet out on that line. Nothing happening for about 1.5 hours so we decided to check the baits. Both bonita were untouched except for some crabs and the mullet was untouched. We ran the baits back out and sat back down. Another hour goes my and we have one pickup on the bonita but no hookups. We decide to refresh the baits and put out 2 lines with mullet. One I ran close (because we had 1 run close) and the other I took out farther than I've taken a shark bait before...probably close to 300 yards (I only have between 400 and 500 yards of 100lb test braid on my reel). Another hours passes and we decide to call it a night (this is around 11:30). After pulling the close mullet in, as I removing it the other reel starts screaming. I run over and grab it, but whatever it was dropped the bait. Set the rod back in the holder and 30 seconds later it starts screaming again. This time its a solid hookup. It quickly becomes apparent that this is the biggest fish I've ever had on my line (I've only been shark fishing for the last 3 months). I become worried because I do not have much line left, but I still let the shark do what it wants for fear of snapping the line (since this happened to be the weekend before). The fight lasts for about 1.5 hours and the shark and pulled me at least three quarters of a mile down the beach. After the long and tiring fight we pull an 8 ft hammerhead up on the beach. We forgot my camera so we only have some crappy cell pics, but this shark was awesome!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful fish. What did you do with him?


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

I did keep it because it is not on the prohibited list, but I have learned since that they are threatened and about to be added to the list, so I will not keep another one. I educated myself about the species on the list...I didn't think to research species not on the list. I have been shark fishing for approximately 3 months and this is only the second shark I've kept (a 5 ft blacktip was the other).

But on a side note...it is delicious.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Well glad u got to.enjoy some meat!! Nice fish!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Great catch! We got skunked last night at Chickenbone. Certainly understand you keeping it and that you are going to eat it.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I've caught some hammerheads and bonnet heads off the boat but cut them loose. I used to see people shoot them before bringing them on board and it always made me wonder what they did with them. Glad to read that you are eco minded. So many shark species are on the decline.


----------



## Streetdemon70 (Jun 28, 2011)

this might be a stupid question but how do you de-hook a shark if you are going to release it? More of a question out of curiousity then anything being that i dont plan on shark fishing anytime soon.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Streetdemon70 said:


> this might be a stupid question but how do you de-hook a shark if you are going to release it? More of a question out of curiousity then anything being that i dont plan on shark fishing anytime soon.


A long pair of needle nose pliers unless you like living dangerously or cut the leader at the hook.


----------



## grand isl sharker (Jul 30, 2011)

*Dehookers*

Street --- Most peopel fishing for Sharks use large circle hooks which have less of a chance of the shark swallowing the hook. They are suppose to get caught in the corner of the sharks mouth. They sell dehookers that are anywhere from 1-3ft long that you can use. If the hook is deep most people would use bolt cutters.

Good luck


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

I've caught some MONSTER hammerheads, never kept one and don't know anyone whose eaten one so I'm curious. How much meat in lbs do you think you got off that sucker, how did you cook it and what would you liken it to? Any different tasting than say a blacktip?


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

In my opinion blacktip tastes similar to chicken with a different texture. The texture of the hammerhead was more like fish and the taste was little more like fish. It reminded me of amberjack when I grilled it. It was delicious and very tender. 

There was very little waste when I cleaned it. I got a ton of meat. Not sure exactly how much, but I kept about 50 8oz steaks for grilling and about 10-15 pounds of nuggets for frying. I then gave the rest away (probably about 60 lbs of steaks and nuggets, but I didn't cut these up so not sure).

Here is a picture of the meat that I stocked my freezer with (wasn't quite done steaking it out at this point).


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the follow up. Definitely alot of meat there not too mention all you gave away. Was there anything interesting in the stomach area?


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

We gutted it on the beach and I was so exhausted from the fight that I forgot to check.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Does blacktip taste like chicken or does chicken taste like blacktip?

Nice hammerhead. Ate it one time and that was enough for me. Blacktip is very good to me as long as it is bled thoroughly.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

So do you bread the shark in enfamil or are creating the worlds first shark flavored baby formula ? Let me know how it goes, I have a 6 month old.

:thumbup:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

HA HA HA HA HA!!!! Damn that was funny Jeff!


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

LOL...my daughter loves shark flavored formula.


----------

